# Heavy natural stone wall tile: mastic or thinset? Is drywall adequate?



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not a stonemason, just a DIYer, but I've researched this some and here's what I would do:

Wrap the columns with roofing paper (not normally required indoors but you want to protect the drywall from moisture). Then wrap them with expanded metal lath attached with plenty of galvanized nails. Apply a 1/2-inch scratch coat of mortar (Type N or S, not thinset) and let dry 48 hours. To apply the stone, completely butter the back of each one with mortar (about 1/2-inch) and press it in place with sort've a wiggling motion, enough so that some mortar oozes out around the edges. Hold in place for a few seconds. Repeat until done.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

That's not what I expected. ;-) So, you create your own cement board in place, kind of.. Neat. Where'd you find this?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Somewhere on the internet. I also talked to the mason who built my chimney, which will eventually be faced with veneer.

If there's a Home Depot near you, ask them for their brochure on manufactured stone veneer. There's a good description in it of how to install the stuff. Process is essentially the same for the real thing.

One thing I never knew was why the mortar you put over the lath is called a "scratch coat." The HD brochure shows a picture of what it means.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks. Now that you've given me some of the terminology I've been able to do better research in the web, myself. It looks like a pain in the ass.  I'll let her know it's a weekend "plus some" kind of job! I should have known better than to promise help before I knew everything it would entail!


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with the lathe and scratch coat but suggest that plywood be used as the backer board, not cement board, not sheet rock. The nails work better too. Mortar mix or make your own with sand and portland cement. No mastic, no thinset.


----------



## Minich (Jul 14, 2011)

I see. If using plywood, would I skip the roofing paper? Seems like I would but I'm still learning about this-


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I would skip roofing paper since it's an indoor location.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Check out www.themoldstore.info/installing_stone.html. It's a DIY guide for installing stone veneer. One thing that's sort've counterintuitive is, you should start at the top, not the bottom.


----------

